# how to stop a 6 month old puppy from whining?



## jll138girl (Jun 7, 2011)

i have two 6 month old boxer mix pups from the same litter and max will not stop whining. i got max and Deasle at about 4 months of age and they were the last 2 left from their litter. they were previously kennel trained before i got them and shortly after i got kennels myself for them he starts whining. im a stay at home wife because my husband is military and where we are stationed i cant get a job so they get plenty of attention exersixe and i have them on a good schedule. ive tried everything to keep him from whining. the only time i kennel them when im home is when its bad outside and i need to do things around the house and i cant keep an eye on them. deasle does fine only whining when he needs to go out or if he is tangled on a lead outside but max will start to whine for no reason ive tried toys to keep him entertained while he is in ignoring it is now out of the question because my neighbors complain i really need help to stop this quick and i really dont want to have to resort to a shock collar as i bleave they are mean please help


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Got to determine why he is whining and what he is trying to communicate with you. Try getting a Kong, fill it with kibble and peanut butter, freeze it and let him chew it. See if that helps.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

Shock collars can be physically and psychologically damaging.
And they won't fix the underlying cause of whining.
Spray collars, can of pennies, etc.. - also very bad.

He might need crate acclimation. Put him in the crate for one second, let him out. later when he is okay with that, then two seconds, etc..
I also agree with giving him something to do like stuffed kongs

If the crate is the issue, I'd try a safe room with a baby gate or a long term confinement area instead of a crate per Ian Dunbar
More details under "Better than a crate" in this link: http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/potty-training-101/

Some info on separation anxiety: http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/separation-anxiety/

Or you could tether him to you to keep an eye on him.


----------



## Irishman (May 13, 2011)

hanksimon said:


> Got to determine why he is whining and what he is trying to communicate with you. Try getting a Kong, fill it with kibble and peanut butter, freeze it and let him chew it. See if that helps.


Kongs rule. Dogs whine/bark for many reasons when locked up, the primary ones being loneliness and boredom. They need something to do.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

+1 2 Kong = puppy pacifier.


----------

